# Biete S7 TIA & Classic must haves Programmiersoftware (Geschäftsaufgabe)



## mordillo (20 Oktober 2021)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
aufgrund der Stilllegung meiner selbstständigen Tätigkeit, zum 31.12.2021, würde ich mein ganzes Gold verkaufen wollen / müssen.

Zum Verkauf steht:
WINCC Flexible 2008 Advanced
TIA WinCC Advanced
S7 Safety Combo Advanced (Classic & TIA Safety Application)
Simatic Step7 Professional Combo (Classic & TIA Entwicklungsumgebung)

Und das alles komplett auf DVD seit 2014

Aktuellste TIA V17 noch OVP und eingeschweißt, der Lizenz USB Stick ist also untouched!!

Natürlich sind die ehrenwerten Floating Lizenzen vollständig dabei, für die V17 Combo (noch eingeschweißt) sind Upgrade Lizenzen im Umfang enthalten.

Wer bis zum 31.12.2021 kaufen wöllte (Ab 18.12.21 benötige ich keine Lizenzen mehr und ich kann alles abgeben und versenden) kann eine ordentliche Rechnung mit MwSt. bekommen, danach leider nicht mehr.

Aus meinem Siemens Mall Warenkorb zusammengerechnet (-20% berücksichtigt), kostet das, nur in aktueller Version ohne die Versionen ab 2014, alles zusammen 6316€ zzgl. MwSt.
Ich hoffe ich hab mich nicht vertan.

Macht mal, wenn Interesse besteht und bitte auch nur dann, einen validen Vorschlag. Danke!!


Grüße

mordillo


----------



## mordillo (23 November 2021)

Ist immer noch vorhanden, dieser Preis wird ein guter sein, dieser Preis wird anständig und fair.

Grüße
mordillo


----------

